
Acebucks Gets $1.5 Million For Virtual Facebook Currency - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/23/acebucks-gets-15-million-for-virtual-currency/
======
karzeem
What's the exchange rate of Acebucks to US dollars? My guess is that it's
roughly the same as the one for Chuck E. Cheese currency. The economics of
this sort of model (which is similar to that of "Free iPod" promotions, if I'm
not mistaken) are such that the amount of work required to earn something
valuable (like an iPod instead of a gumball) is too much of a hassle for most
users.

Similar companies' affiliates also tend to spring all sorts of hidden
conditions and charges on users, so that's something Acebucks should avoid
like the plague.

~~~
rms
Actually, the free iPod sites that are still operating today choose offers
such that they would break even or even make a little money if every single
user eventually got an iPod. Most users don't get an iPod, so they would make
lots of money except massive fraud has a tendency to bankrupt these sites.

